# Does anyone living in Burj Dubai oldtown have a cleaner?



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok so when I moved here I couldn't understand why anyone would need a cleaner for a one-bed apartment but now i work 12 hour days and live in a construction site. I NEED HELP!! 

But every cleaning company I've called says they don't cover my area. Does anyone living in Burj Dubai oldtown have a cleaner they can give me the number of?

Thanks!


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Dial A Maid (tel. 04 398 0851, from Elphaba's list elsewhere on this site) used to clean an apartment in South Ridge


----------

